# Genesis 49:10 KJV



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 30, 2013)

Genesis 49:10 The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be.

I remember reading about this passage and how it related to the Sanhedrin's inability to carry out the death sentence in the trial of Jesus,before Roman rule the Jews would have sentenced a criminal and executed the sentence upon that criminal,but when the Roman empire took over only they had the power to do such a thing,the power the Jews had before over their Justice system was superceded by the Romans,and if we noticed during Christ's trial that the Sanhedrin had to come to Pilate and have him carry out the death sentence that before they would have been able to do.

My point is this,the scripture I am citing speaks of a "sceptre" this is symbolic of the ruling power over life and death through governmental justice,and,here in the KJV translation of this verse,the messianic title for the Messiah-Christ (Shiloh) is used.Putting this all together it's saying that when Shiloh (Christ) comes the Sceptre (governmental power to mete punishment) will no longer be for Judah (Israel) but for the Roman's now that Shiloh (Christ) is come! This has been an exciting Messianic prophecy I've never heard anyone teach on,but it would make a tremendous teaching,just a thought,I am just so thankful to God for all he reveals of Himself to us!

1 Corinthians 13:12
12 For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.

Please consider this also,this verse is radically altered in other translations,so much so that the Messianic title for Christ (Shiloh) is actually removed check it out: Genesis 49:10 KJV
10 The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be.

NIV Translation:The scepter will not depart from Judah,
nor the ruler’s staff from between his feet,[a]
until he to whom it belongs* shall come
and the obedience of the nations shall be his.

ESV Translation:The scepter shall not depart from Judah,
nor the ruler's staff from between his feet,
until tribute comes to him;[a]
and to him shall be the obedience of the peoples.

Another modern translation taking away from the Word of God,Deuteronomy 4:2 and Revelation 22:18 deal with this is a very strong manner.I for one am thankful for the "old paths",those older translations like Geneva,KJV, and Matthew's (Tyndale/Coverdale NT-OT),anyway I just wanted to share the joy I had in remembering that verse this week in light of my meditation on our Lord's suffering (and Joy!) for us

All Praise to Him*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 30, 2013)

I think its a promise that Messiah will come from Judah. Judah was preeminent among the sons of Jacob, and that preeminence would, by the faithfulness of the prophecy, issue in future preeminence of the tribe within all Israel, culminating in a permanent kingship. There's no more reason for "Judah" now, other than to take her place and join with the rest of the covenant-people, and all humanity bowing before the Majesty of the Forever King, Shiloh, The Peacemaker, who came forth of Judah's line.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a wonderful verse, but it doesn't have anything to do with the Jews not being able to carry out a death sentence under Roman rule.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 30, 2013)

Regarding the other translations: A footnote in my KJV says the LXX reads "until that which is his shall come," so that would seem to be the source of the difference.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 30, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> It's a wonderful verse, but it doesn't have anything to do with the Jews not being able to carry out a death sentence under Roman rule.



I agree it is a wonderful verse and I do believe that is part of the meaning of the verse,with the context in the Word and historically,but I'm just a warehouse guy,with a special needs HS education,so you probably are a Pastor and seminary trained,I tip my hat to you and bow out,I cannot read Hebrew yet,so you probably have the correct interpretation,I stand corrected,thank you Sir


----------

